# Need PCI Card with 110ohm AES/XLR



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

For a PC base media serve/transport - any of you guys manage to find any PCI type card with AES/XLR 110ohms out (not the pro version where there are lots of out/in + xpensive) ??

USB out can make use of either SoTM or PPA
S/PDIF - think ASUS got a PCI card with both 75ohms RCA and/or Toslink


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Off-topic post moved for better exposure


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lumen said:


> Off-topic post moved for better exposure


Many thanks for shifting this question to the correct subject location (get a little bit carried away then :nerd


This started as need to build a dedicated Music server/transport for a stereo setup where the main music source is all digitize FLAC/WAV files.

The intended software & control app to use will be JRiver with the intention to also include in DiracLive for room correction purposes.

Of course the current market standard is to make use of USB (either using SoTM or PPA) as the only digital output to a DAC.

But I'm also looking to also add in other form of digital out namely 75 ohms coaxial, toslink and 110 ohms AES.
(to also play around various digital inputs available on most DACs)

It is easy to find S/PDIF coaxial out from the "mass market" PC PCI base sound card manufactures. (examples from Asus or Creative).

But it seem very difficult ( to find one PCI base sound card that can output 110 ohms AES/XLR out.

There are of course a lot of pro-audio sound card that have multiply digital/analogy inputs/outputs out there, which I'm not really so keen to look into because of $$ + too complicated to operate (I assume).

So the main point of this thread - any one able to find a PCI base sound card with just 110 ohms AES out for stereo ?

If so, let me know - I'm considering to DIY one in the near future :nerd:


----------



## ccssid (May 27, 2015)

I too, run the same type of set-up for 2 channel and have looked for the same thing. Have not bee able to find a pc based card with xlr. Why not just settle for using your home network into the oppo ? ethernet to oppo, jriver on server, gizmo on tablet...you are all set and you do not have to rely (or utilize) on usb. But, I agree with your initial inquiry.....this would be a great piece of hardware.


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Only problem I have - my music are all located at a synology nas :sweat:


----------



## ccssid (May 27, 2015)

not thoroughly familiar with synology, but are they not dlna capable. I would think this would be no different from me keeping all my music on hard-drives attached to my computer which then serves as a "server" (same as a Synology nas)


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Synology nas is dlna (I think) cause I'm currently playing them through my oppo br player.
This is my current solution.

In the long run, intend to run DRC (digital room correction) software inside JRiver and therefore the idea of building a PC base music server (instead of using the Synology nas for storing the files) and output the DRC-ed digital signal into the DAC.


----------



## ccssid (May 27, 2015)

unless I am misunderstanding your situation why could you not use Ethernet:
http://www.rane.com/note149.html


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

ccssid said:


> unless I am misunderstanding your situation why could you not use Ethernet:
> http://www.rane.com/note149.html


Suppose you're referring to using coaxial from the sound card & convert into AES externally before DAC input ?


----------

